# 1978 Boston Whaler Montauk - Renovation / Modification



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

Greetings.

First post here at 2CoolFishing.

Been browsing the site for about a month.

Excellent fishing community.

The reason for my post is that I am considering spending some money on my 1978 Boston Whaler Montauk. Grandfather bought it new in 78. It has been handed down over the years and is still a reliable boat, but it could use some work.

It could be a long project, investing little by little as time goes on, but I like the idea of moving at my own pace - as opposed to having a monthly boat payment.

The motivation of this thread is to get some feedback and opinions for some of the tasks involved.

I have used the search function for the site, and there are some useful discussions bookmarked for future reference. Additionally, I understand that there is another similar thread, that was recently posted, discussing a 1976 Whaler.

I wanted to start my own thread, considering each are their own project and may have a different path.

The following details my boat and what my objectives are.

_________________________________________________________________

*Resources*
http://continuouswave.com/whaler/
http://continuouswave.com/whaler/reference/16-17/

*Hull Specifications*
- 1978 Boston Whaler Montauk
- Length : 16' 7"
- Beam : 6' 2"
- Draft : 9" (Engine Tilted Clear of Water)
- Weight : 950 lbs
- Max Horsepower : 100 HP
- Minumum Horsepower : 30 HP
- Transom Height : 20"

*Motor Specifications*
- 1978 Johnson 85 HP
- Model Number : 85TL79R

*Pre-Project*
- Initial Inspection of Hull. This is to ensure that the hull can withstand another 10 to 15 years. No sense in investing if there are sincere concerns.
- Begin locating places of business locally that can provide quotes on the various tasks.

*Primary Tasks*
- Remove All. Motor, Wiring, Center Console, Wood Hatch at Front of Boat, Seat, Gas Tank Mats, etc.
- New interior layout design.
- Spray Interior with New Finish. Brand to be decided upon.
- Potential Hull Repair. Knicks, Scratches, etc.
- Procuring a New or Used Motor. Initial preferences are Yamaha or Honda. Will continue to research.
- Re-Wiring the boat.
- New Trailer Tires

*Secondary Tasks*
- Clean Up Center Console
- Sand and Finish Tique Wood.
- Trolling Motor. Rear Section of the Boat.

_________________________________________________________________

I suppose this is where I am interested in getting some feedback.
- Am I missing anything critical on my preinvestment checklist?
- General feedback on anything on the checklist.
- Suggestions on vendors that can do some of the work that will be required.
- Etc

My hope is that I can continue this post as things progress - if I move forward with the project. Revisiting it on occasion.

Thanks.

Sneed


----------



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

Reserved for pics.


----------



## whopper (Mar 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard, get those pics up so we can see the project.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

*Nice Project*

Welcome to 2coolfishing.

The mentioned link continuous wave is a great forum for all your questions.

The biggie about your boat is the hull. That is where work and money can be an issue. Is the floor soft anywhere? Is the transom soft or bulging around the engine mounting bolts? The hull drain tubes are notorious for getting leaks, the seals for these thru-hulls deteriorate and then the tubes themselves will rot out. These issues will allow water into the hull and saturate the foam. If the boat has been stored inside these issues may not be a problem. The gel coat on these boats is pretty thick and can be cleaned up to look like new if there are no spider cracks.

Good luck and lets see some pictures.

Rick


----------



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

Below are some pics that represent how the boat looks today.

The first several steps I will take in this project are as follows.
- Sell the motor.
- Remove everything from the interior.
- Patch up screw holes, etc.
- Refinish the interior.

With regards to the interior, I am hoping to get some feedback from you guys.
- Do it yourself?
- Have someone else do it?
- Product options? Different brands, finishes, etc?
- Preferences?
- Estimated cost, if deemed appropriate to discuss on a forum.

Somethings to note.
- I want an ice chest where the seat is now. Trying to use the real-estate I have wisely.
- I want platform / deck created in the rear of the boat. The gas tanks and possibly the batteries will go under it.

Appreciate it.

Sneed


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

> The mentioned link continuous wave is a great forum for all your questions


 Was able to find answers to all my questions at this site along with http://www.whalercentral.com/viewpage.php?page_id=138 


> The gel coat on these boats is pretty thick and can be cleaned up to look like new if there are no spider cracks


 Also very true, Rick seems to know alot about Whalers, although most of this age will have spider cracks, as does my 1988 Montauk. Here is my end results.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2007)

Outklassed, did you paint your fuel tank? It looks better than my red one. Your teak looks good too. I used Watco teak oil on mine.

Sneed, that 85 Johnson is a good engine unless you just want something newer. The Montauks don't like heavy engines, be careful about getting over about 325/350 pounds. The 70 Suzuki 4 stroke is well liked by many at Whaler sites. 
As far as cleaning up your boat, rubbing compound and wax will go a long way to make the boat look great, inside and out. The teak can easily be removed and cleaned with a brush and TSP. Then sanded smooth and finished with varnish or teak oil or a number of other finishes. The ice chest idea where the RPS is, I would not do. Put an ice chest in front of the console like Outklassed did. On my Montauk I used teak to raise the RPS 5.5 inches to get clearance for putting fuel in the mounted tank and also major comfort and ability to see while underway. That was a huge improvement. The 27 gallon fuel tank under the seat is total peace of mind and opens up the rear of the boat for fishing. Moving the battery to the console is another good idea for space and weight transfer. If a heavier engine is installed this is a must.
Your boat looks good and has big potential from the pictures. 

Good luck,

Rick


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

> Outklassed, did you paint your fuel tank? It looks better than my red one. Your teak looks good too. I used Watco teak oil on mine


. Rick had my brother-in-law painted with the type of paint used on todays plastic bumpers, held up well for about 1.5 years, now starting to peel on a few spots. I used Dalys SeaFin teak oil. These are some of things Sneed has to think about. My teak wood


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

Wow, all of the pics look really good, Outlassed, great job on the teak. If I ever have to purchase another fishing boat, it will most likely be a Montauk. I fish a 1978 19-6 Aquasport. I am slowly making progress on it. But my theory is this. I still fish my rig, while I am doing little upgrades to it. I agree with a previous poster, I would take that engine to Acie's or another well known outboard mechanic, and have him get that thing going. You'd be suprised how well those older Rude's work. I still run the original 78 Evinrude 140 on the Aquasport, and that thing ain't no punk on the water, it will run with the best of them. I just don't see the need to completely dissasemble everything while upgrading if it leaves you without a fishing rig. On the other hand, if your already on the water with another rig, then your good, no problem taking everything apart and completing the project. But it looks like your not very far from having a really nice classic there. Boat looks good, good luck......


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A great source for hard to find Whaler parts like Decals, blank instrument panels, Tank mats, rubrails, etc is Twin City Marine in Minnieapolis MN. Ask for Sue in parts, she is intimately familiar with Whalers, old ones in particular.


----------



## fish-r-ride (Jan 5, 2009)

Sneed, I have a '77 17' newport that I put a new 90 hp Etec on 3 yrs ago. Just how much longer could the '77 85 hp like yours last. It runs 42 mph by gps with a 17" pitch prop. It pulls me up on slolom ski with no problem and I'm 52. It has the whaler rear deck you are talking about and I can put a seat in it or a ski pole.Other than looks are the spider cracks a problem? If so I need to fix mine. I see no problem with putting a new motor on that boat because it is a WHALER. I have been 35 miles offshore in it and fished bays and lakes. If you come across an extra little round thing next to the front light I need one. Good luck on your project.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Pocket is definitely right about Sue at Twin City Marine.Sue will fix you up.
Your Motor still looks in pretty decent shape.
As for a casting deck in the back...are you considering OEM?
I was VERY fortunate to have found one on my Striper 17....Matter of fact Pocketfisherman was the one who gave me the lead in Port O'conner!
Thanks Bro!

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c379/RLwhaler/17 STRIPER/?action=view&current=IMG_1365.jpg

Richard



Pocketfisherman said:


> A great source for hard to find Whaler parts like Decals, blank instrument panels, Tank mats, rubrails, etc is Twin City Marine in Minnieapolis MN. Ask for Sue in parts, she is intimately familiar with Whalers, old ones in particular.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I still have regrets about not buying that Striper myself. But I already had two Whalers at that time and my wife would have killed me if I'd adopted another one.



RLwhaler said:


> Pocket is definitely right about Sue at Twin City Marine.Sue will fix you up.
> Your Motor still looks in pretty decent shape.
> As for a casting deck in the back...are you considering OEM?
> I was VERY fortunate to have found one on my Striper 17....Matter of fact Pocketfisherman was the one who gave me the lead in Port O'conner!
> ...


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

The gelcoat will buff out like new and teak is easy to sand and refinish. The black matt stuff on the console can be a little troublesome but I've seen a lot of ways to deal with it. Look at some of the solutions on the web and take your pick. I 've replaced the windshield and RPS cushion on my 77 and thats about it. I'd consider riding that motor till it shows signs of dying...then get a new one.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

fish-r-ride said:


> Sneed, I have a '77 17' newport that I put a new 90 hp Etec on 3 yrs ago. Just how much longer could the '77 85 hp like yours last. It runs 42 mph by gps with a 17" pitch prop. It pulls me up on slolom ski with no problem and I'm 52. It has the whaler rear deck you are talking about and I can put a seat in it or a ski pole.Other than looks are the spider cracks a problem? If so I need to fix mine. I see no problem with putting a new motor on that boat because it is a WHALER. I have been 35 miles offshore in it and fished bays and lakes. If you come across an extra little round thing next to the front light I need one. Good luck on your project.


I've boughten a new old style bow light chock from Ebay. It is pretty good quality investment cast stainless steel. The chock bits screw in separately. You might try to find the seller on EBay and see if you can buy the bits separately.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

B,
After two years of restoring that Striper....I GAVE it to a very special Marine(my nephew) who have been on active duty in the Iraq.That was my way of showing him how proud i was of him,and to let him know how much he grew up.Boy, if only his daddy is still around to see....
We did a 3 day " fish until' you drop" adventure down in Port Mansfield.
Boy, do i miss my fishing buddy.

Richard



Pocketfisherman said:


> I still have regrets about not buying that Striper myself. But I already had two Whalers at that time and my wife would have killed me if I'd adopted another one.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

> After two years of restoring that Striper....I GAVE it to a very special Marine


 Richard you did a great job on the Striper, and a very special thing when you gave it to you nephew.

Sneed,the only guy i can recommend for fiberglass/gell coat is Joe Orlando 2315 Lawrence Rd, Kemah, TX 77565 281-334-2902 he is a Whaler guru. Not cheap but first class work. I'am sure there are others who do first class work, but have no first hand knowledge of them.
Keep in mind what other are trying to tell you about being able to patch holes yourself (with marine tex) filling holes with matching gell coat, sanding down/buffing out. 
Pull a compression test on that motor, if it check out fine, order new decals and repaint it,run it till it blows, then buy your 6-8k motor.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

My first boat was a 17' BW Montauk and it was a great boat. It had a 115 Yamaha on the back with a 27 gallon tank. Ran great and used very little fuel...The only reason I sold it was the kids were getting bigger and there's not enough room for my family of 5 in one. Here's some pics just for ideas. I wade fish 95% of the time. Man that was one great boat and good luck with your project!


----------



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

Excellent feedback guys.

Truly appreciated.

Spotsndots, how did the trolling motor on the bow work out for you? I have not looked into that just yet, as that would be one of the last steps of my project - but I have been curious about it.

What is the general take on that?

Trolling motor on the bow or the stern for the old school whalers?

Thanks again guys.

Sneed


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

sorry for the slow response Sneed. The trolling motor on the bow worked great. There was more room up there for me and the trolling motor than in the back plus I like the trolling motor folded down and out of the way rather than sticking up in the back all the time.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Outklassed said:


> Sneed,the only guy i can recommend for fiberglass/gell coat is Joe Orlando 2315 Lawrence Rd, Kemah, TX 77565 281-334-2902 he is a Whaler guru. Not cheap but first class work.


x2 on Joe Orlando.

Here are some pictures of my old Outrage 21 banana boat he worked on...

http://www.whalercentral.com/infusions/personal_page/view_personal_page.php?user_id=10345


----------



## Bueno Suerte (Jun 27, 2004)

Just make sure you mount the trolling motor on the starboard side. Montauks have a healthy bit of prop torque that lists the boat to port. Add any weight to the starboard side to compensate. Also put the transducer on the port side to act as a small trim tab. I have a '78 also and love it. Think hard about getting rid of that looper, they are great engines.


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Sneed, any updates?


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

gigem87 said:


> x2 on Joe Orlando.
> 
> Here are some pictures of my old Outrage 21 banana boat he worked on...
> 
> http://www.whalercentral.com/infusions/personal_page/view_personal_page.php?user_id=10345


 That is one FINE 21 you have there, it looks like Orlando does some jam-up work on old whalers. I have a 73' 19 outrage low-pro conversion that I would love to let Joe get a hold of. I'll post up some pics.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

*73' 19 outrage*

Never seen new gelcoat, other than touch up here and there. Right now waiting on new bucket seats, 8ft. powerpole, and hydraulic steering. The only thing left will be new gelcoat. She really screams with the 175 suzuki!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

A 19' Outrage lo-pro is my dream boat. She's a beauty you have there.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Pocketfisherman said:


> A 19' Outrage lo-pro is my dream boat. She's a beauty you have there.


Thank you, i looked for a long time before I found one in as good of shape as this one. Now I want a 21' and a nice montauk to go with it.....may have to win the lotto first. Fixing up old whalers get expensive!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Rhettfish said:


> That is one FINE 21 you have there, it looks like Orlando does some jam-up work on old whalers. I have a 73' 19 outrage low-pro conversion that I would love to let Joe get a hold of. I'll post up some pics.


Your Lo Pro looks good to me!


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Does your low-pro ever take any water inside the boat over the sides? I have a good pal with a Montauk and it runs pretty dry. Do you get much water spray in the boat?

My dream boat is a BW..........someday.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Ron R. said:


> My dream boat is a BW..........someday.


isn't there a good looking BW on the 2cool classifieds for $8k? good price for the boat!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

*Front mounted troll motor*

Mounted my troll motor on the front also, its a folding bracket mount hand operated on a 1976 Whaler 15' model, and mounted front seat base on the front hatch cover, worked out super nice. Mounted troll motor on the left side.


----------



## SSP (Jul 7, 2004)

*Rhett's Low Pro*

Rhett's boat rides similar to what a 20 ft Gulf Coast or Transport only better, its faster. Alot faster. Because it doesn't have a tunnel which makes handle a little better as well and we all know Whalers are lighter. Wait till next week when he has his new seats in it. The boat always breaks necks on the water or on its trailer. He has worked hard to put it all together. Thats where all that tournament money has gone this year.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Rhettfish said:


> Never seen new gelcoat, other than touch up here and there. Right now waiting on new bucket seats, 8ft. powerpole, and hydraulic steering. The only thing left will be new gelcoat. She really screams with the 175 suzuki!


Nice trailer too, who built it?


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Ron R. said:


> Does your low-pro ever take any water inside the boat over the sides? I have a good pal with a Montauk and it runs pretty dry. Do you get much water spray in the boat?
> 
> My dream boat is a BW..........someday.


No, the boat is very dry riding, maybe not the smoothest ride, but very dry.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

rockyraider said:


> Nice trailer too, who built it?


 Coastline Trailers in Seadrift


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*WoW!!!*

Rhettfish your boat is one of the finest boats I have ever seen post up some pics when you get the seats in there. **** fine machine bro!!!


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rusty Frederick said:


> Rhettfish your boat is one of the finest boats I have ever seen post up some pics when you get the seats in there. **** fine machine bro!!!


x2, nice.


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

Rusty Frederick said:


> Rhettfish your boat is one of the finest boats I have ever seen post up some pics when you get the seats in there. **** fine machine bro!!!


 Will do


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Those old BW's sure are some fine boats. More pics. :bounce:


----------



## Sneed (Jul 16, 2009)

I have been hard at work on my Whaler.

The following is done.
- Fiberglass Work
- Re-Finished the Teak
- Put a 90HP Yamaha on it. 2 Stroke. New
- Manual Jackplate
- Etc

Plan on wiring it up this weekend.

Plan on having some pics come this Sunday.

This project has been great for a variety of reasons.
- Obviously getting a "new" boat.
- Working on it with friends and family
- I have learned alot.
- Etc

I will share all the details on my project upon completion.

Thanks for the interest.

Sneed


----------



## Rhettfish (Nov 5, 2007)

*19' Lowpro*

After some new upgrades.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

FYI, there is a a Boston Whaler Low Profile on Craigslist right now...

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1398382792.html


----------



## whalerguy28 (Jun 3, 2009)

*WoW!!!*

Damnit dude what an awesome boat!!! That seat set up you got is nice bro I've been waiting to see more pictures of that boat looks good dude!!!


----------



## Kingstinger87 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thats a great looking whaler u got there awsome additions. Both thumbs up


----------



## yellowskeeter (Jul 18, 2008)

VERY COOL!!!!!!


----------

